# A "Changeling" of pace



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Greetings, all.

I'm starting a new project that I hope to have ready for show and tell at Wonderfest. 

I'f you can't tell by the picture, its a 1:1 scale NOMAD. Plans call for lights, sound, the works.

I've contacted a local artisan to turn top part out of rod stock aluminum

wish me luck


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

GOOD LUCK!

Please post photos of the build. This looks real interesting.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome, Lou!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Neat! Looking forward to more pics as you progress!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If there's anyone at the show dressed as Uhura, keep it away from her!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Aren't you worried, that if you get any detail wrong, it will try and destroy itself?!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

LOVE IT! Look forward to seeing it at WonderFest.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

John P said:


> If there's anyone at the show dressed as Uhura, keep it away from her!


Um…. If there is anyone at the show dressed like Uhura, your going to have to keep everyone away!


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Greetings, all.
> 
> I'm starting a new project that I hope to have ready for show and tell at Wonderfest.
> 
> ...


NICE! "You are the creator?"


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

John P said:


> If there's anyone at the show dressed as Uhura, keep it away from her!


Not to worry, I'll make sure any mindwiping will be replaced with my own programming.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Great Idea! When you finish, you'll have to come up with an anti-grav (er...string) to keep it floating.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's really cool! It's rare to see something like this in 1:1 scale. 

Sean


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Edge said:


> Aren't you worried, that if you get any detail wrong, it will try and destroy itself?!


I'm more worried it look at the shoddy work and take it out on ME


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Just keep it away from Watson and Stuxnet. You may wind up with a real NOMAD, or Skynet.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

You guys might like this.








I did it back in 2005. 

My plans are available here.
http://gbparts.danawheels.net/graphics/asap/nomad/plans/V1point0/


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking good Mr. Lou!:thumbsup:
Keep it up.
-Jim


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Atemylunch said:


> You guys might like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can only hope mine turns out half as good

I'm pinning that picture to the wall for inspiration


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Update time!*

the NO-MADness continues

I got the body cabinet squared away. I needed to build in access to the internal electronics (yet to come) so I decided to make the back panel removable (i'll hold it in place with magnets) and put in a couple of shelves. these do a couple of things. They segment off the interior to help prevent light spillage and they add a tremendous amount of strenght and stability to the main box. - pic 1

I figured out how to mount the three telescoping antennas for the main head. It's not pretty and required tiedowns and a generous amount of epoxy putty, but it did the trick 
pic 2 &3

here's the latest pic of the parts all stacked up - pic 4

I took some time to improve one of the parts that goes on the "box top" the kit part had the rounded sides as solid. I cut those off and replaced them with half rounds I made out of wooden dowell - pic 5

enjoy


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

You know, with those shelves, this would make a cool liquor cabinet.
Nomad voice...
"This biological unit's speech patterns are slurred. It is imperfect. Must STERILIZE!!!


:drunk:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Nomad-imus Prime(d)*

Quick update.

Got the body primed. A little more sanding and then I'll be ready for the finish coats

Started working on the guts as well


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Pretty neat!
-Jim


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That is looking SO cool, Lou! Can't wait to see it in May.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent work, Lou!

You should also build a set of anti-gravs and have two redshirts running around in a tizzy with Nomad at Wonderfest while a speaker from inside Nomad is blasting out in an electro-munchkin voice: 

"I SHALL ANALYZE ERROR. ANALYZE . . . ERROR . . EXAMINE . . . ERROR . . . ERROR . . . ANALYZE ERROR . . . ERROR . . . FAULTY! FAULTY! ERROR. ERROR. FAULTY! FAULTY! MUST . . . STERILIZE!"

Everyone would feel they were in grave danger if they encountered that.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Atemylunch said:


> You guys might like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOL, MAN! 

Very useful and well done work there! :thumbsup:

Thanks!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Excellent work, Lou!
> 
> You should also build a set of anti-gravs and have two redshirts running around in a tizzy with Nomad at Wonderfest while a speaker from inside Nomad is blasting out in an electro-munchkin voice:
> 
> ...


LOL. That woud be CLASSIC! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Half way there...I do have the set up for the internal audio and was planning on having the voice clips

If I can get two volunteers with their own costumes

does anybody have really good references on the anti gravs?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Here you go, Lou.

Hope these help:

http://tos.trekcore.com/hd/albums/2x03hd/thechangelinghd1338.jpg
http://tos.trekcore.com/hd/albums/2x03hd/thechangelinghd1346.jpg
http://tos.trekcore.com/hd/albums/2x03hd/thechangelinghd1348.jpg
http://tos.trekcore.com/hd/albums/2x03hd/thechangelinghd1353.jpg
http://tos.trekcore.com/hd/albums/2x03hd/thechangelinghd1357.jpg
http://tos.trekcore.com/hd/albums/2x13hd/obsessionhd1193.jpg
http://tos.trekcore.com/hd/albums/2x13hd/obsessionhd1196.jpg
http://tos.trekcore.com/hd/albums/2x13hd/obsessionhd1220.jpg
http://tos.trekcore.com/hd/albums/2x13hd/obsessionhd1222.jpg
http://tos.trekcore.com/hd/albums/2x13hd/obsessionhd1278.jpg


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

...and "right click, save as.."

Repeat as needed

Many thanks! To quote Spock in "Arena".."If he has the time Doctor..If he..Has..the time.."


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Atemylunch said:


> You guys might like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sterilize!!! imperfection!!! error error!!! faulty!!!must sterilize!!! STER--I--LIZE!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lou, don't forget you must... sterilize... it when you're done.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*to top it all off*

Lots of progress, just not the "showy" kind. Mostly getting the electronic "guts" sorted out

but today I picked up these beauties. I had the guy make two just so I'd have a backup if needed

solid turned aluminum (then bored out for lighting) 

they're a little heavier than I was thinking, but there really is no substitute


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> I do have the set up for the internal audio and was planning on having the voice clips


I'd love to be there! 

WONDERFEST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Holy crud, Lou, that's flipping amazing! I can't wait to see it in less than two months!!! Got my camera primed and ready to go.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Wow Lou , you're going all out on this one!
Looks GREAT!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*making head-way*

almost finished with the outside and just have a bit of wiring to take care of for the internals

Many thanks to some kind members here for donating their (TOS Romulan engine) balls for the cause

they are just the thing for the antenna details, but I had ruined mine in the experimental phase, so I put out a call and as usual you swell guys came to the rescue.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It just keeps getting better, Lou! I can't wait to see it at WF.


----------

